# Plant ID and question.



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

After visiting my lfs the owner told me about how you can have a piece of wood with the plants growing on top so it's easily removable for cleaning. Great, sounds perfect .... soooo I one of these logs/plants.

I've had the thing in my tank for a few weeks and all it gets is some light from my canopy for a good portion of the day and it seems to be living fine. i never really looked into KEEPING the plants before and was wondering if they are good with just light or if i should be feeding them with something? So far they are still great.

I also added a pic to see if you guys know what it is just for shits and giggles.


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

another (this pics were both taken with cloudy water unfortunately)


----------



## Raymond (Mar 28, 2004)

I had the same plant, but I removed it last week, because I was fed up with it. But it is an easy plant to maintain. It is called Javafern and it grows on wood and stone. Like orchides do on trees.

All plants need nutrician. A part of this they get out of the CO2, sh*t and urine the fish produce. But some of the nutrician, you need to add. I use a basic aquariumplant nutrician and an extra Fe2+(iron) nutrician, to keep the redcoloured leaves in condition.

Good luck


----------

